# Staying with brother unable to renew my son visa - Tenancy is in my brother name



## ameenahamed (Jun 14, 2015)

I want to renew my son visa. But tenancy agreement is in my own brother's name.

what shall I do?

Regards
Ameen


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You must have your name on a rental agreement in order to sponsor your son I think. 

How did you sponsor him originally - presumably you had a rental agreement elsewhere ?


----------



## ameenahamed (Jun 14, 2015)

when i was sponsoring such a rule was not there.

2 years back when i was renewing they accepted my brother's tenancy agreeement.

Now they are denying..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ameenahamed said:


> when i was sponsoring such a rule was not there. 2 years back when i was renewing they accepted my brother's tenancy agreeement. Now they are denying..


Two years ago they never would have renewed unless your brother has the same names as you. 

Perhaps someone else can comment on the past as the people I know have never been able to sponsor other siblings children. 

But now I think the rules are clear. No home, no sponsoring. You need to rent somewhere and have your brother move in. If he has family he is sponsoring then you are in trouble.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ameenahamed said:


> I want to renew my son visa. But tenancy agreement is in my own brother's name.
> 
> what shall I do?
> 
> ...


Hi,
This has happened to a few friends recently that were flat sharing (two families sharing large flat - both had new babies!!)
The only option for the family that were not on the tenancy agreement was to rent their own place.
Please don't be tempted to get a dodgy tenancy agreement - as people have recently been caught doing this. They were jailed, fined, deported and banned for life from coming back to the UAE.
Example story here:-
Dubai residents warned against buying fake tenancy contracts | The National

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## syedh (Jan 5, 2016)

My family of three (My wife, daughter and myself) want to live in a 04 BHK Villa whose tenancy is in the name of my elder brother. His family includes his wife and 02 children. In total we will be 07 members in a 04 BHK villa. Will I be able to continue sponsoring my family in this scenario?


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

syedh said:


> My family of three (My wife, daughter and myself) want to live in a 04 BHK Villa whose tenancy is in the name of my elder brother. His family includes his wife and 02 children. In total we will be 07 members in a 04 BHK villa. Will I be able to continue sponsoring my family in this scenario?


No.


----------

